# Need help



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

can someone tell me the SPL of Jamo Sub 550?:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Can someone tell me the SPL of Jamo Sub 550. It's a down firing sub with 26-200Hz freq response...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

See the Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Information at

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/manufacturer-vendor-reference-information/4740-jamo.html

for contact info. You can email tech support and they may have your answer.


----------

